# which paypal account for bigcartel?!



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

I am creating a big-cartel account but you need a paypal account to do so.

What did you guys select? 
*Personal, 
*

*Premier or 
*

*Business*


----------



## jimmy-B (Nov 6, 2008)

I used the premier account because you can always upgrade whenever you want. I am not exactly sure what all the differences are but you are still able to link to a bank account and accept payments with the premier account and it has no monthly charge...but they will still take their cut when you receive a payment.


----------



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

jimmy-B said:


> I used the premier account because you can always upgrade whenever you want. I am not exactly sure what all the differences are but you are still able to link to a bank account and accept payments with the premier account and it has no monthly charge...but they will still take their cut when you receive a payment.


how much do they take?


----------



## jimmy-B (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it is something like 1.9 - 2.9%


----------



## GhostTee (May 3, 2010)

I'd defenitely do some research on the fees on their site... I don't think you're going to be able to do a personal account, if you're sending or receiving large amounts of money. I personally have a premier account, but I'd be interested to see if a business account was more beneficial for someone like you.

In my opinion, paypal sucks. They've restructured their fees more than once, and take more and more money from people (when it's coming into your account) If you can somehow use paypal to send money only, you'll defenitely be better off. There is no fees for sending money out, only when it comes in...


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i have the business account and i can process payments over the phone or at events, too. i don't think you can do that with a personal account...


----------



## conquestgraphics (May 13, 2010)

i use biz plan and if your doing more than 3k per month u can get a lower rate by applying on a link you just need to find it in there page they dont tell you about it


----------



## theoperator78 (May 9, 2010)

I use Bigcartel, and I have always had a Paypal Business account with the Paypal Business Debit Master card for quick and easy access to funds.


BTW, though Bigcartel is a great idea, the simple e cart . . . the coupon thing has driven me to Volusion. 

i.e. the fact that with Bigcartel, discount code are across the board for all purchases that the discount code is used for.

You can not discount individual items.


----------

